# Hunting. Cover scents or scent elimination?



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

What's everyone's opinions or techniques? I've always been on the carbon clothing and scent reducing sprays but I'm thinking of using fresh earth and other cover scents. What's everyone's personal preferences and success. I do try and hunt the wind but just looking for other ideas. I've got border crossing herd scent and scent wafers. Suggestions?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I've always been a firm believer that NO SCENT is the best scent. Wife and I just make sure our clothes are well washed, either with baking soda, Scent killer or Dead Down Wind. Then we just give our clothes a good spray with the scent killers before we head out to our stands. My understanding is the carbon clothing doesn't work like they say because in order to reactivate the carbon, your clothes dryer doesn't go hot enough. That's just what I've read


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I've heard that too. The suit I'm currently using is silver lined to help control bacteria to prevent smell. I've got buddies who swear by scent wafers too. And I've got gallons of dead down wind.I seem to buy it every time its on sale.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I use Scent Killer, and just wear my boots, my jacket and pants. I just spray EVERYTHING down good. I do this before entering stand, then i do my outter cloths in stand quickly usually 15 mins before deer show up.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

No scent is the best scent in my opinion. Get a log6 ozone generator and your clothes will be odor free. Probably the best scent eliminating product i have ever used.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I think playing the wind, hunting high (20ish feet) and a good scent control regimen tips the odds in your favour alot. Its impossible to be totally scent free but being mindfull of keeping your hunting duds unpolluted with odour really does help. Spray down and wear rubber boots too.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like herd in a stick and deer herd might be the scents I use this season. We'll see how they work out.


----------

